# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi ailenin yolunu ölüm kesti...

## bozok

*Gurbetçi çift, tatil yolunda can verdi*

*14.07.2009 /Sezer şAHİNDAş- Erdoğan CANKUş/FETHİYE (Muğla), (DHA)*




*MUğLA'nın Fethiye İlçesi'ne bağlı Kemer Beldesi'nde, içinde Antalya'nın Kaş İlçesi'ne tatile giden gurbetçi Ay Ailesi'nin bulunduğu otomobille, ehliyetsiz sürücünün kullandığı otomobil çarpıştı.*


*GURBETüİ AİLEYİ FECİ KAZA AYIRDI*


Kazada Mehmet Ay ve eşi Emine Ay ile diğer otomobilin sürücüsü ölürken, gurbetçi ailenin 2 çocuğu yaralandı.

20 yıldır Danimarka'da yaşayan 40 yaşındaki Mehmet Ay, aynı yaştaki eşi Emine Ay ile çocukları 7 yaşındaki Miray ve 5 yaşındaki Berkay, 4 gün önce memleketleri Aydın'a geldi. Mehmet Ay ve ailesi, Danimarka'da çalışan dayısının oğlu Süleyman Kurudağ ve ailesiyle birlikte iki araba halinde tatil için Kaş'a gitmek üzere yola çıktı. 

Bugün saat 17.00 sıralarında 20 yaşındaki Aziz Güzelsu yönetimindeki Kaş'tan Fethiye'ye gelen 58 AE 108 plakalı otomobille karşı yönden gelen Mehmet Ay'ın kullandığı 09 F 5232 plakalı otomobil, Fethiye'nin Kemer Beldesi'ne bağlı üobanlar Köyü mevkiinde çarpıştı. Kazada Aziz Güzelsu, Mehmet Ay ile eşi Emine Ay yaşamını kaybetti. Ay çiftinin otomobilin arka koltuğunda oturan çocukları Miray ile Berkay Ay yaralandı. üevredekilerin yardımıyla Fethiye Devlet Hastanesi'ne götürülen yaralılardan Berkay Ay'ın durumunun ağır olduğu belirtildi.

Aziz Güzelsu'nun aşırı hız ve dikkatsiz araba kullanması nedeniyle kazaya sebep olduğu ve ehliyetinin olmadığı tespit edildi. Güzelsu'nun daha önce de ehliyetsiz araba kullanmaktan hakkında işlem yapıldığı belirtilirken, yakında askere gideceği kaydedildi. Kaza sırasında önden giden Süleyman Kurudağ ve ailesi olay yerine gelince sinir krizi geçirdi.

...

----------

